# Error installing Firefox 20



## marcelohsp (Apr 12, 2013)

```
gmake[4]: *** [webapprt-stub] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-i386-portbld-freebsd9.0/webapprt/gtk2'
gmake[3]: *** [libs] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-i386-portbld-freebsd9.0/webapprt'
gmake[2]: *** [libs_tier_app] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-i386-portbld-freebsd9.0'
gmake[1]: *** [tier_app] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-i386-portbld-freebsd9.0'
gmake: *** [default] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
```

Help me?


----------



## marcelohsp (Apr 12, 2013)

And a line: 
	
	



```
clang++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
```


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 12, 2013)

Also apparently, fails to build with GCC46, see http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports-bugs/2013-April/253237.html.


----------



## marcelohsp (Apr 12, 2013)

What solution? D: - Sorry for my English. I live in Brazil. :x


----------



## marcelohsp (Apr 12, 2013)

Reinstall devel/nspr and problem resolved


----------



## marcelohsp (Apr 13, 2013)

*T*he same mistake again?


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 13, 2013)

marcelohsp said:
			
		

> ```
> gmake[4]: *** [webapprt-stub] Error 1
> gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-i386-portbld-freebsd9.0/webapprt/gtk2'
> gmake[3]: *** [libs] Error 2
> ...



Please, show full output.


----------



## marcelohsp (Apr 13, 2013)

```
rpath,\$ORIGIN -Wl,-z,noexecstack  -Wl,-rpath-link,/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-i386-portbld-freebsd9.0/dist/bin -Wl,-rpath-link,/usr/local/lib   -L../../dist/bin -L../../dist/lib /usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-i386-portbld-freebsd9.0/dist/lib/libxpcomglue.a -lgtk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lfreetype -lgio-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lfontconfig -lXext -lXrender -lXinerama -lXi -lXrandr -lXcursor -lXcomposite -lXdamage -lXfixes -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0  -lm -lgobject-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lcairo -pthread -L/usr/local/lib -lX11    -Wl,--whole-archive /usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-i386-portbld-freebsd9.0/dist/lib/libmozglue.a /usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-i386-portbld-freebsd9.0/dist/lib/libmemory.a -Wl,--no-whole-archive -rdynamic    
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libpng.so.6, needed by /usr/local/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_get_valid'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_create_info_struct'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_read_info'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_write_info'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_set_tRNS_to_alpha'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_set_strip_16'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_get_io_ptr'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_set_expand_gray_1_2_4_to_8'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_set_read_fn'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_write_image'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_destroy_read_struct'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_set_filler'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_set_IHDR'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_destroy_write_struct'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_set_write_user_transform_fn'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_create_read_struct'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_set_bKGD'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_set_longjmp_fn'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_set_packing'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_get_IHDR'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_set_gray_to_rgb'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_set_read_user_transform_fn'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_get_error_ptr'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_set_write_fn'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_write_end'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_read_end'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_set_packswap'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_read_image'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_create_write_struct'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_error'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_read_update_info'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_set_palette_to_rgb'
/usr/local/lib/libcairo.so: undefined reference to `png_set_interlace_handling'
clang++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
gmake[4]: *** [webapprt-stub] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-i386-portbld-freebsd9.0/webapprt/gtk2'
gmake[3]: *** [libs] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-i386-portbld-freebsd9.0/webapprt'
gmake[2]: *** [libs_tier_app] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-i386-portbld-freebsd9.0'
gmake[1]: *** [tier_app] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-release/obj-i386-portbld-freebsd9.0'
gmake: *** [default] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/firefox
```
There is a limit of 1000 words =/


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 13, 2013)

See this entry dated from 20120531 in /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20120531:
  AFFECTS: users of graphics/png
  AUTHOR: [email]dinoex@FreeBSD.org[/email]

  The PNG library has been updated to version 1.5.10.  Please rebuild all
  ports that depend on it.

  If you use portmaster:
        portmaster -r png-
  If you use portupgrade:
        portupgrade -fr graphics/png
```


----------



## marcelohsp (Apr 13, 2013)

> 20120531:
> AFFECTS: users of editors/koffice-kde4
> AUTHOR: kde@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...



*W*hat do I do?


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 13, 2013)

marcelohsp said:
			
		

> what do I do?



Read my previous post :e


----------

